# STi Install - Part 1 - Raise the soundstage



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

I started out with a 2-way front stage, plus sub - but I really got the bug and decided to go 3-way, and upgrade subs. My tweeters are already in the a-pillars: 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=70

And my CA18RNX's are already in the doors, so for Part 1 we'll basically be looking at the Whisper install into my defroster vent panel thingy. I considered putting them in the pillars with my LPG's, but after listening to them in test pods for awhile I decided I liked them parallel with the dash best, angled back towards the seats. I really want to avoid any fiberglass work for this install, so I'll be building every thing I can out of wood. So here is where I started:










One defroster vent panel, one template, one trim router (my new best friend) and some whispers. The ends are taped up so that I could trace out my template, and make sure its in the correct spot when I attach it to the panel.










Attach the template with double-sided tape, and route away. I used a pattern makers bit, which is just a flush trim bit with a top mounted bearing. I got a little wobbly on the passenger side cut, so the front edge isn't as straight as I would like, but it'll do.










Same template used for the drivers side. Keep the router straight and the cuts will be perfect.

As I said before, no fiberglass, so I had to make some baffles that angled the drivers towards the listeners, fit underneath the panel, and wouldn't interfere with the drivers. Since I didn't have a 1 7/8" drill bit laying around, the drill press was out. Router it is then, with a jig:










Here's the beginning of the jig.










The jig with my MDF stock sitting in it.










The template.










After the first pass. My bit wasn't long enough to cut all the way through, so I had to flip the stock over and make another pass from the other side.










Nice round holes. The angle is ~70 degrees. Since the Whispers have a rectangular mounting flange, I also needed to route out the backside to get the drivers as close to the top of the baffle as possible. So i used the same jig:










With a different template.










The MDF goes back in, set the depth on the router, and voila!










Cut to size.










Backside view.










Pre-drill screw holes, test fit drivers, and prep for paint.

Some of the pics are crappy, but you get the point. Thats as far as I got this weekend. I need to paint the baffles, and I'm waiting on some grill metal that I ordered from Select that hasn't shown up yet. If all goes as planned, the grills will sit flush with the panel, and it will look factory installed. Hopefully by next weekend I'll have made some more progress. In future installments I'll be doing an IB sub install, deadening the **** out of my trunk, and building an amp rack. Any comments are welcome.  

Rick


----------



## Perpetual Burn (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice work, so far... can't wait to see how it turns out.

You should post this over at NASIOC or ScoobyMods.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Beautimous.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

this is now bookmarked 

I d love to do something like this, as I REALLY dont want to fiberglass my dash or pillars this time lol


nice wood work on that baffle


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

very nice indeed. Whatare your crossover points going to be? 
great job though...


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. Crossover points for testing were ~400 hz. @ 30 dbs/octave. I didn't really hammer on it though, we'll see where they end up.

Perpetual - I'll probably post it on NASIOC after it's done. Do you ever visit their OT section? Those guys are brutal.... funny, but brutal.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Are the aiming right at you or above you? I don't know how the WRX dash is positioned so it makes it hard to tell.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

very nice and precise work. I have been contemplating getting a Dewalt trim router for the easier trim/routing work and leave the big cuts for the larger 2.5 horse plunge router. I am looking at one on Ebay right now, but its around $85 already...

keep us posted, I like your jig work too...

but one suggestion, invest in the Jasper Jig, its a wonderful jig for cutting circles and holes. I have both the 400 and the 200 and didnt know what I would do without them...


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> I have both the 400 and the 200 and didnt know what I would do without them...


I am thinking about getting the japer jigs. Would I be ok with just the 200?

Rick, nice work!


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> very nice and precise work. I have been contemplating getting a Dewalt trim router for the easier trim/routing work and leave the big cuts for the larger 2.5 horse plunge router. I am looking at one on Ebay right now, but its around $85 already...


The Dewalt would have been nice, but I read some good things about the Ridgid, and it's only $99 brand new from HD.



AzGrower said:


> but one suggestion, invest in the Jasper Jig, its a wonderful jig for cutting circles and holes. I have both the 400 and the 200 and didnt know what I would do without them...


I have both of those jigs. Since the holes are not perpendicular to the baffle it would have been very difficult to be accurate with the Jaspers, and I would have had to make two templates. For this application, I think the accuracy of a guided bit and template were the way to go.



omarmipi said:


> I am thinking about getting the japer jigs. Would I be ok with just the 200?
> 
> Rick, nice work!


I would get them both. Very good investment.



SQ_Express said:


> Are the aiming right at you or above you? I don't know how the WRX dash is positioned so it makes it hard to tell.


Above, and towards each front seat. They are as close to the windshield and the corners of the dash as I could get them. I'll get a picture of the entire dash when they are done.

Thanks again guys!

Rick


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

STi,
Nice work! I just wanted to let you know there are circle cutters for your drill press. No need for seperate bits.  

I use mine all the time. I have the jasper circle templates but for a lot of tasks the drill press circle cutter is just faster and easier.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

MIAaron said:


> STi,
> Nice work! I just wanted to let you know there are circle cutters for your drill press. No need for seperate bits.
> 
> I use mine all the time. I have the jasper circle templates but for a lot of tasks the drill press circle cutter is just faster and easier.


I used my circle cutter (got mine from Woodcraft) for the templates. I couldn't cut the MDF with it because of the angle the "arm" of the cutter would have been hitting the MDF.

Trust me, as much as I like tools, I don't have the time to spend hours making jigs. If I was firing them straight up, I could've been done in a few minutes - I just didn't see any other way.

Thanks for the suggestions though guys, keep 'em coming. I'm not discounting them, they just wouldn't do what I needed for this application.


----------



## Ayrton (Jan 17, 2006)

FYI guys, http://www.toolking.com has both the Dewalt trim router and the new Bosch palm router for $100.


----------



## Perpetual Burn (Dec 1, 2005)

STI<>GTO said:


> Perpetual - I'll probably post it on NASIOC after it's done. Do you ever visit their OT section? Those guys are brutal.... funny, but brutal.


Cool. Nah, I've only been in OT a couple times... I mostly just check out the audio section... till I get the money to start tuning, then I'll be on the other forums more.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice router work on the angles!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome job!!!! I've got an incredible appreciation for the work you've done there to set that up. The jig and templates are simply awesome!!! 

Quick question on your oblong template: did you hand fabricate that?

p.s.- I've got major workshop/tool envy!


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> Awesome job!!!! I've got an incredible appreciation for the work you've done there to set that up. The jig and templates are simply awesome!!!
> 
> Quick question on your oblong template: did you hand fabricate that?
> 
> p.s.- I've got major workshop/tool envy!


Thanks! It's just a rectangle with radius corners. Drill the corners with a 1/2" drill bit, then connect the dots.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Update! I didn't have as much time as I'd hoped this weekend, thanks to some rain, but I did make some progress.

I had to do some more trimming to the baffles, then I primed them, and just sprayed them with a rubberized undercoating. I thought the texture would help them blend a little better, without spending ~$14 on a can of SEM texture coating. I think they turned out pretty good:










No poking at my soldering skills (or lack of).










On to the grills. A major goal of this install is to retain a stock appearance. These grills were a real pain in the ass. I used some grill metal from Select Products - the HD stuff, because I hoped the larger holes would be less restrictive. So I started with a mold and a plug, and made a little "press", using some large bar clamps as the "hydraulics".










After I got the basic shape down, I trimmed them to fit and made a few tweaks for fitment. I scratched up the paint pretty bad, so I'll take them to work and sandblast and re-paint them tomorrow. But they turned out okay.



















Here is the drivers side temporarily installed:










And with the baffle underneath:










Now I just need some modeling clay to seal the baffles up to the dash, and some epoxy to attach the grills to the panel, and part 1 will be complete! Almost there, final pics by next weekend.  

Rick


----------



## Ayrton (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks damn nice!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW. You make it look so easy!

Could you post more photos of your grill forming jig? that is a cool idea. You could get alot of use out of something like that if you make it in standard sizes like 6.5" and 5.25".


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice job....so regarding reflections, is the angling or frequency range going to play the major role in reducing or avoiding reflection issues?

I've toyed w/the idea of angling my 1" Peerless ring radiators toward me and away from the windshield more to reduce some annoying sibilance issues I'm having. However, it may come down to changing out the tweets in the end..

Jeremy


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful man. Nice work.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

niceguy said:


> Very nice job....so regarding reflections, is the angling or frequency range going to play the major role in reducing or avoiding reflection issues?
> 
> I've toyed w/the idea of angling my 1" Peerless ring radiators toward me and away from the windshield more to reduce some annoying sibilance issues I'm having. However, it may come down to changing out the tweets in the end..
> 
> Jeremy


A combination, really. I will still have some reflections coming off the windshield, but I'll keep them below ~10k, and should be able to avoid any sibilance problems. When toying with locations, I didn't really have any nasty problems with reflections, although they were a little bit more on-axis than they will be now. We'll see....

Thanks for the compliments fella's.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn you are good!! What's your hourly rate ?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

duuuude that is soo friggin sweet, I swear you need to be a professional

looks better than anythign Ive ever seen on that unique tv show lol


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> WOW. You make it look so easy!
> 
> Could you post more photos of your grill forming jig? that is a cool idea. You could get alot of use out of something like that if you make it in standard sizes like 6.5" and 5.25".


Sorry, didn't mean to forget about you... Regarding the jig, I just cut out an opening that was the same size as the cut-out in the defroster panel (the mold), then cut a piece that was ~1/8" smaller all the way around (the plug), and attached that to a larger piece of MDF. I used some bolts as guides that went all the way through to some scraps underneath the mold. Then it was just a matter of cutting a piece a grill metal (about 1" larger than I needed), placing it between the mold and plug, and tightening the clamps. You could do the same thing with a bench vise, but I don't have one. It would probably be easier than using the clamps, as I had to use a pipe wrench to tighten the clamps after a while, and ruined the wooden handles. You are just trying to force the plug to shape the metal by forcing it into the plug. The same way they stamp most of the metal on your car.



newtitan said:


> duuuude that is soo friggin sweet, I swear you need to be a professional
> 
> looks better than anythign Ive ever seen on that unique tv show lol


No thanks. I worked in the industry for a while, and for me, this is a much better hobby than profession. I did get to work with an awesome fabricator though, and I learned quite a bit from him. If any of you import guys have seen Jay Laub's RX-7, then you have seen his work. Waaaaaayyyyy too gaudy for me, but the work is top notch. I also scour the internet in search of tips and techniques. Some of the steps used here are based on things Matt from ID used in his Dodge Charger install. He is an unbelievable installer. Wait for the sub install, that will be the _real_ challenge.  

Thanks again peeps,

Rick


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I too spend way to much time reading and studying build-up photos from other people's installs. It's a great way to learn if you don't have the opportunity to work with professionals.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Rick,

Hey I am from the area....we should meet up so I can check out your work. I can use some ideas for getting a three-way front in a 300M...not as easy as it seems.

PM sent.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: STi Install - Part 1 - Finished!*

Got them installed tonight. Don't have much for impressions yet, but so far I'm loving it! I was concerned they would sound a little thin due to their size, but that is definately not the case. I'm not much for reviews, but I'll try to get something in together after I've spent some time with them. On to the pictures.

Sealed up with some modeling clay:



















Final product:



















I think I may find a color that matches the panel a little closer, but they'll do for now. Thanks to everybody for their suggestions, comments and compliments. Part 2 coming soon!  

Rick


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd cover the grill with grill cloth. It's a little too exposed for my tastes...but that might be the look you are going for. It does show off your handy work nicely.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah I think grill cloth is a good idea. Yeah it looks awesome, but it won't look so awesome if it disappears one day. Oh btw, did I mention that it looks totally slick?

Edit: It would also protect those speakers from UV. But I don't know if glass does that already.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

I like seeing speakers, also like having them covered.

I think in a car the eye is very drawn to the driver and makes the brain think too much about where the sound is coming from.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

man that is just tooo FRIGGIN AMAZING

im still trying to figure how you did that jig lol, so I can aim my legatias like that 

that is SWEEET


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Your install is what DIY is all about! 

As far as the grill cloth goes, I wouldn't cover the grills. I would mount it under/behind the grill so the dash still looks stock.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Rick,
Great fabrication job, keep up the good work! Your ingenuity to form those grills using an MDF tool is awesome! 

My quick 2 cents: Grill fabric would be great for the totally stealth look, but I think your current approach better matches the aesthetic of your A-pillar tweeters. If you are planning to repaint the grills anyway, I'd get some color matched flat enamel in the trim panel grey, and paint the grill as well as the speaker baffle the same color. The look would be more subtle, while still highlighting the Auras.... Now if you were totally hard core, if you could match the perf density between the tweeters and Auras, it'd be totally matched! 

Anyhow, just some random thoughts, but geez, your work is incredible! Kudos!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I think he went with the larger holes on purpose to be less restrictive. I was thinking the same thing but I think larger holes with grill cloth is a better approach than smaller holes w/o.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree guys, they still stand out a little too much. I think I like the idea of matching the perf density the best though, or grill cloth underneath. But they are in and playing for now, so I'm happy.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

STI is the new founder of Team NoMoFiberglass! I'm going to join in! So Rick, how do you like the W200/H701 combo? I have a H700 in waiting to mate up w/the W200 (Crutchfield is bkord) or 9861.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> STI is the new founder of Team NoMoFiberglass! I'm going to join in! So Rick, how do you like the W200/H701 combo? I have a H700 in waiting to mate up w/the W200 (Crutchfield is bkord) or 9861.


Shhh...  That was going to be a secret society. As I told you before, fiberglass certainly has it's place, but I will do everything I can to avoid using it in this install. If I have to use it, it will be because it's the best solution, not "just because".

As for the W200 and H701 combo - I love it. If you are considering an Alpine HU and the 701, I would whole-heartedly recommend the W200. I have never used the 701 with the RUX or other HU, so I can't really make comparisons, but I love the large display and graphic representations you get with the large screen on the double-din. It makes tuning adjustments super easy, even on the fly. And even though I've made other changes in addition to the HU/processor, I have no doubts that it sounds every bit as good (clean, detailed) as my Eclipse 8455 did.

Rick


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Rick, how are you liking the new mids?


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Damm fine work! I have spent quite a bit of time working with Matt at ID so I do know his great skills, for this project I would say you are right there with him and that is saying alot.

I have used the same type of metal for many grillls, all of which the edges tucked in so that you could not see the sides so had an easier time making them. I just cut two exact shape pieces of MDF and clamped them real tight together then worked my way around in several passes with a small ball peen, sometimes wood block, etc, and have done well that way. 

For your more difficult grills your method obviously is better, I learned something reading this today

Rick


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

300Z said:


> Rick, how are you liking the new mids?


Leo,
So far, so good. The car is kinda torn apart though, so I've been driving my other car mostly. I haven't spent much time listening, but I have listened to a few things: Norah Jones sounds great, and it was like she was hovering over my hood scoop; I have a disc with like a dozen different SQ tracks (I don't even know who most of them are), one of the tracks starts out with dueling drums and it is awesome, snares are tight and have lots of impact, live piano sounds great, and the horns in a Harry Connick Jr. track were very smooth, and were never drawn below dash height. I do have a few peaks I need to smooth out, but I'll wait until I finish evrything before doing some serious tuning.

Rick


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

raamaudio said:


> Damm fine work! I have spent quite a bit of time working with Matt at ID so I do know his great skills, for this project I would say you are right there with him and that is saying alot.
> 
> I have used the same type of metal for many grillls, all of which the edges tucked in so that you could not see the sides so had an easier time making them. I just cut two exact shape pieces of MDF and clamped them real tight together then worked my way around in several passes with a small ball peen, sometimes wood block, etc, and have done well that way.
> 
> ...


Considering that I consider Matt one of the top installers in the world, that is a huge compliment - but this is my first project of this magnitude, and he has done countless numbers of incredible systems. I feel I have a _long_ way to go, but seriously, thanks again. And to teach you something also, thats great!  

Thanks for starting my weekend out right!  

Rick


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Most welcome and I would love to hear your car

I wish I had the time for such projects but barely enough to do even simple things now.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Rick, thanks for the input... your opinion about the whispers dont seem much different than mine... but in my case I'm only running a single driver per side and full range... Thanks again...

Regards
Leo


----------



## sigma6 (Mar 28, 2006)

Like everyone else, I'm very impressed with your install skills. Flawless. I'm just curious however why you decided to double up on the whispers. Not enough power handling in a single driver?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Either that or just dosent get loud enough for him with such a low sens. on the driver......and lack of cone area. Dunno though.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

300Z said:


> Rick, thanks for the input... your opinion about the whispers dont seem much different than mine... but in my case I'm only running a single driver per side and full range... Thanks again...
> 
> Regards
> Leo


Leo,

Are you happy with them full range? Maybe I'm just used to the "sparkle" of the LPG's, but I wasn't impressed with their top end performance. Too dull, and a lack of detail for me.



sigma6 said:


> Like everyone else, I'm very impressed with your install skills. Flawless. I'm just curious however why you decided to double up on the whispers. Not enough power handling in a single driver?





demon2091tb said:


> Either that or just dosent get loud enough for him with such a low sens. on the driver......and lack of cone area. Dunno though.


Essentially, yes. After reviewing several posts regarding the whispers, the general concensus seemed be a concern for lack of output with a single driver per side. I had the room, got some input from some of the guys on the board that know _way more_ about acoustics than myself (werewolf), and just went with it. You know, the ol' DIY-just-try-it-thing.

Unfortunately, I'm starting my sub install soon, so my temporary amp rack will be coming out, so I'll have no sound once again. Oh-well, it'll be worth it in the end. When it's all done, I think I'll probably solicit some tuning help. There are a couple of really knowledgable guys in the area.

Thanks for the compliments.  

Rick


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

Rick, I'm sure everyone would agree that you really should consider augmenting a whisper pair with a separate tweeter for that high-end sparkle. A pair of whispers, especially in a very reflective local environment, can certainly pose cancellation problems in the upper octave or two.

The good news is, you probably won't need a huge-face, huge-chambered super-tweeter for the job. Shouldn't need to cross over to it any lower than maybe 4kHz ... probably even higher.

I'd recommend a simple experiment to just place a small tweet up in that vicinity, maybe on/in the pillar, with a simple passive xover to look for improvements.

If possible, anaother idea would be to try just playing a single whisper, instead of the pair, as an experiment. If the high-end improves, it's possbile to devise a crossover where one of the whispers rolls-off at the high end, allowing the other to become a single tweeter. This is the "0.5" xover idea suggested earlier, by AJ if memeory serves 

By the way, VERY nice looking installation!


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Jeff,

I am keeping my LPG's in the pillars, which was the plan from the beginning. I just tried the Whispers full range to hear what they sounded like. I'm currently running them up to ~7khz, then the LPG's take over. Thanks again for the advice you provided previously.

Rick


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Rick, 

I haven't really spent a whole lotta time listening to the whispers, ~25hrs maybe a little more... but just yesterday i spent another ~3hrs doing some fine tuning and got things sounding a little better... Lowered the crossover to 220hz 24db/oct and did some EQing and TA...
I only have ~10w/ch for the whispers and at loud levels even high passed at 220hz there's no audible strain, in fact can hardly see the cone moving at all...
The top end ~12khz+ is missing yes, but on quite a few songs it's actually not that noticiable... As far as detail and tonality, it is certainly as good as the Dayton RS that I had in there before it... At first I also thought they weren't up to my standards but atfer some tuning I got them to sound right...
I would use a tweeter to help the top end, but would cross it higher at ~6-8khz on my car...

At the end I think I will just go a different route since i just found out I can fit my 4" JBL GTi's on the dash where the whispers are without any major mods...  and being able to fit 4" mids in the dash to me it just doesnt make sence to keep the whispers there since i'll be using a tweeter... the 4" mid will be more efficient, have lower distortion and can play lower as well...

Regards
Leo


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

No problem Rick! Actually, I've been thinking that I should start a new thread in the technical forum on an analysis of two whispers, including linear output, efficiency, dispersion, etc. The dispersion math may get a bit hairy ... can't really avoid Bessel functions in an accurate analysis 

But anyway this whole thread is VERY interesting, especially to people that have seen the new Honda Civic dashboard  It's a VERY deep dash ... pathlengths to the dash corners are superior to the kicks ... with a corner grill section that might just be perfect for a pair of whispers per side


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Having that stock opening in the dash corners is convenient in the Corrado huh Leo? I had a 92 VR6 until a couple of years ago -- still miss it. What are you using for the midbass? Is it in the stock IB location? And where are you going to be installing the tweeter?


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> Having that stock opening in the dash corners is convenient in the Corrado huh Leo? I had a 92 VR6 until a couple of years ago -- still miss it. What are you using for the midbass? Is it in the stock IB location? And where are you going to be installing the tweeter?


Oh yes...  the stock dash location on the Corrado is great...
Right now, I got no midbass... (using the 4" JBL GTi) playing down to 80hz, but not enough cone area...  
If i end up putting the 4" in the dash I'll go with 8" subs in the doors and ditch the sub in the back (which was the plan in the first place, want to save a little weight for Auto-X reasons  ), if not I may just do dual 6.5 midbass per side...

Rick, sorry for the thread hijack...  
Best,
Leo


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm curious how you are powering the NS3 pairs per side Rick? I know the H701 can handle the a 4-way active but looking at your configuration, it's a 5-way (including sub)...or am I missing something here.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> And where are you going to be installing the tweeter?


ops, forgot about the tweeters...
I'm going to try to coax mount the tweeters with the mid, if not A-pillar will be...


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

werewolf said:


> No problem Rick! Actually, I've been thinking that I should start a new thread in the technical forum on an analysis of two whispers, including linear output, efficiency, dispersion, etc. The dispersion math may get a bit hairy ... can't really avoid Bessel functions in an accurate analysis
> 
> But anyway this whole thread is VERY interesting, especially to people that have seen the new Honda Civic dashboard  It's a VERY deep dash ... pathlengths to the dash corners are superior to the kicks ... with a corner grill section that might just be perfect for a pair of whispers per side


I don't know Jeff... it that may make all of this work pointless, although _my_ ears are pretty happy. J/K, I think thats a great idea.  Is the new Civic going to be your next hybrid?



BodegaBay said:


> I'm curious how you are powering the NS3 pairs per side Rick? I know the H701 can handle the a 4-way active but looking at your configuration, it's a 5-way (including sub)...or am I missing something here.


Just 4-way. 2 tweets, 4 mids, 2 midbass' and 2 subs. Each pair of Whispers (NSW2's, not NS3's) share a channel, and get ~25 watts each.



300Z said:


> Rick, sorry for the thread hijack...
> Best,
> Leo


It's okay Leo... you've shared enough information with this forum - you can have a couple of pages  

Rick


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

First I've been able to post over here since I finally got access.... 

That is an insane amount of effort into doing the job right..... excellent work fabricating all those jigs.... a lot more patience than I have.... lol!

Please keep on posting.... great ideas!


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

And thank you for the ideas on making metal grills.... I want to eventually vinyl my door panels and make metal grills for the stock locations.... now I have some idea on how to do it!!!


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks coach. Let me know when you start your door panel build, as that may be my last option if I can't get the midbass I want with stock doors. And I'd like to see some more of your fabrication work.

Rick


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

so you just added those 4 speakers to your existing 2 way front stage?


----------



## Riken (Mar 19, 2006)

would DLS IR3's fit ?


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow the integration looks top notch!


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

placenta said:


> so you just added those 4 speakers to your existing 2 way front stage?


Yes?


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Riken said:


> would DLS IR3's fit ?


I have no idea.



98kugt said:


> Wow the integration looks top notch!


Thanks!


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

i was seeing if you were still around since this last post was May 2006..


----------

